
Jeff Lawson of Twilio: When Ideas Collide, Don’t Duck - coloneltcb
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/09/business/jeff-lawson-of-twilio-when-ideas-collide-dont-duck.html?partner=socialflow&smid=tw-nytimesbusiness&_r=0
======
trey_swann
"Every industry will become a software industry because of the pace at which
software people innovate...Think about Tesla. It’s a rolling piece of
software."

